# ECLSTS 3/26-27/2001 Show Car



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

Anyone have an idea what this P&WV Coal Hopper will cost?

The website doesn't give a cost. 










Maybe the cost of past show cars will give an idea of the cost?

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy: Usually $50.00 and it should come with Metal wheels. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sound good. 

Thanks RJ


----------

